# Eisen-III-Dünger???



## Christine (20. März 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

da hat doch so ein schlauer Gärtner in der Zeitung geschrieben, wen __ Moos im Rasen plagt, der solle zu Eisendünger greifen. Das ist ja nix neues, aber jetzt kommts: Und zwar zu Eisen-III-Dünger, nicht zu Eisen-II-Dünger, da dieser den Rasen weiter versauere.

Da der Rasen doch des Chefs liebstes Kind ist, habe ich natürlich sofort das ganze Internet in Bewegung gesetzt, um solchen Dünger aufzutreiben - doch vergeblich. Es findet sich lediglich Rasen-Dünger mit Moosvernichter, der als Beigabe Eisen-III enthält - aber halt auch Eisen-II und zwar wesentlich mehr.

Kann mir jemand von Euch da eventuell auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Nymphaion (20. März 2009)

*AW: Eisen-III-Dünger???*

Hallo Christine,

Das mit dem Eisen-III-Dünger funktioniert aber nicht wenn Dein Boden neutral oder alkalisch reagiert. Das Eisenoxyd würde da nämlich sofort mit dem Boden reagieren und dort felsenfest gebunden werden. In so einem Fall bräuchtest Du einen Eisen-Chelat-Dünger. Ich wüsste übrigens nicht, dass Eisen-II-Dünger nicht genauso gegen __ Moos wirkt wie Eisen-III-Dünger.


----------



## Christine (20. März 2009)

*AW: Eisen-III-Dünger???*

Hallo Werner,

es ging wohl darum, dass das Eisen-II ein Übersäuerung des Bodens befördert, was bei Eisen-III nicht der Fall sei. 

 Also Eisen-Chelat-Dünger ist das Wundermittel, dass ich suche. Kannst Du mir da einen Hersteller oder Markennamen ins Ohr  ?


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2009)

*AW: Eisen-III-Dünger???*

Servus Christine

Auf die Sprünge kann ich dir nur mit zwei Links helfen
Eisen III
Eisen II

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe ist Eisen II ein Dünger und Eisen III entzieht dem __ Moos das Wasser durch Hygroskopie.

Aber ob ich mit meiner Interpration richtig liege


----------



## Christine (20. März 2009)

*AW: Eisen-III-Dünger???*

Hallo Helmut,

 das ist ja Chemie - nein, das ist gar nix für Elschen. 

Aber ich bin inzwischen fündig geworden: Cu**n Rasendünger spezial. Falls jemand Interesse hat, nenn ich den ganzen Namen per PN.

Das wird jetzt bestellt. Und wenn das __ Moos weg ist, wird mein Schatz feststellen, dass wir gar keinen Rasen haben. Ob ich dann einen 40m²-Teich bekomme


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2009)

*AW: Eisen-III-Dünger???*

Servus Christine



			
				Else schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn das __ Moos weg ist, wird mein Schatz feststellen, dass wir gar keinen Rasen haben. Ob ich dann einen 40m²-Teich bekomme


Könnte funktionieren


----------



## Annett (20. März 2009)

*AW: Eisen-III-Dünger???*

Hallo Christine.

Joachim hat mir heute auf meinen Wunsch hin den Eisendünger aus dem Keller der Schwiegis mitgebracht, welchen ich ursprünglich mal für den Teich gekauft hatte... und bis auf 2x nie verwendet. 

Ist allerdings auch nur Eisen-II-Sulfat. 
Da steht aber direkt drauf "Eisendünger - für reinen Rasen". Für mind. 50m² von Chrysal.


----------



## Joachim (20. März 2009)

*AW: Eisen-III-Dünger???*

Hallo Elschen,

mach doch mal ne Bodenprobe (einmal 0-30 cm Tiefe und 30-60 cm) und lass das mal analysieren - danach weist du recht sicher, woran es mangeld ... 

(Beim örtlichen Landwirt sollte sich erfragen lassen, wo man die Probe hinschicken muss und was es kostet.  )


----------

